
CS230: Deep Learning – Project Reports and Posters, Spring 2018 - T-A
http://cs230.stanford.edu/proj-spring-2018.html
======
melling
How did they generate their posters? The poster winners used the same
software?

[http://cs230.stanford.edu/projects_spring_2018/posters/82658...](http://cs230.stanford.edu/projects_spring_2018/posters/8265861.pdf)

[http://cs230.stanford.edu/projects_spring_2018/posters/82857...](http://cs230.stanford.edu/projects_spring_2018/posters/8285741.pdf)

[http://cs230.stanford.edu/projects_spring_2018/posters/82845...](http://cs230.stanford.edu/projects_spring_2018/posters/8284514.pdf)

~~~
rerx
Powerpoint or Keynote are popular for this type of work. I've used Inkscape to
quite satisfactory results.

I would really advise against using Latex for posters.

~~~
lwhsiao
Why don't you like LaTeX? I find it great for posters.

~~~
ska
Likewise. And it's the only way to get decent typesetting on complex equations
for one - though it might be a mistake to include those on many posters.

~~~
czr
FWIW, I believe the most recent versions of Pages and Keynote both support
inline LaTeX.

------
hlynurf
Did the winner just run this repository? [https://github.com/junyanz/pytorch-
CycleGAN-and-pix2pix](https://github.com/junyanz/pytorch-CycleGAN-and-pix2pix)
Looks like they didn't do a whole lot else than that and change some
parameters.

------
neel8986
Is the lectures videos of cs230 available anywhere

~~~
lao_zhuang
Except for one weekly in-person lecture (and the project-related material)
cs230 consisted of deep learning.ai Coursera modules, so videos and code are
on coursera.

------
J0-nas
How advanced are those student in their studies when they take this course?

Their work is probably good but I can't help but think many of the
reports/posters seem underwhelming. I doubt they would be accepted at the
universities I know.

~~~
daferna
It's a 10 week course, while taking other courses, these are quite good.

